# Looking for a magic item to improve Will saves



## kenobi65 (Dec 19, 2005)

Our group has a Big Dumb Fighter who, as such characters tend to do, has an awful Will save.  In our last session, the BDF was Dominated by a vampire, and very nearly wiped out the rest of the party.

So, the party is very interested in finding a magic item that'll specifically improve Mr. BDF's Will save, in case something like this happens in the future.

Note that we're already well aware of items that enhance Wisdom generally (e.g., Periapt of Wisdom), as well as items that improve saves in general (e.g., Cloak of Resistance), and the Iron Will feat.  We're looking for something beyond those, that specifically would help his Will save.  And, we'd have a strong preference for something from a WotC book, as we very rarely use third-party materials.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jack Simth (Dec 19, 2005)

Psionic Item:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Crystal Mask of Mindarmor: A crystal mask of mindarmor grants the wearer a +4 insight bonus on all Will saving throws.
> Faint telepathy; ML 5th; Craft Universal Item, conceal thoughts; Price 10,667 gp; Weight 1/2 lb.


----------



## Votan (Dec 19, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Our group has a Big Dumb Fighter who, as such characters tend to do, has an awful Will save.  In our last session, the BDF was Dominated by a vampire, and very nearly wiped out the rest of the party.
> 
> So, the party is very interested in finding a magic item that'll specifically improve Mr. BDF's Will save, in case something like this happens in the future.
> 
> ...




Any chasnce of geting an item that can cast mind blank?  Even a few scrolls cast by the party arcanist would help.

If that isn't an option, look into creating an item that does continuous protection from evil which has a surprisingly nice effect on a dominated character.


----------



## Shin Okada (Dec 19, 2005)

It is 3.0e but COmmand special ability for armor in Arms and Equipment Guide adds +2 moral saves to will saves of all the allies within 30 feats (including himself).

Not magic items, but Marshal class (in Miniatures Handbook) and Outcast Champion prestige class (in Races of Destiny) can both add bonuses to Will saves of all the allies within certain range (including himself).

Against domination, Protection from XXX spells helps. 1st-level spells which can suppress domination and mind controls.


----------



## Cabral (Dec 19, 2005)

Wand of Protection from Evil for whomever can use it; protects the target against mind control.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, it's not WotC but Paradigm Concepts Forged in Magic book has the diadem of mental clarity that grants a +1 to +5 insight bonus to will saves (depending upon how much you spend). On the whole, the book has a lot of interesting ideas and items, but it's got some definite balance problems (then again, WotC books do too).

For WotC stuff, I don't think you've much you haven't thought of already. (Though a luckstone would add to all saves and a luckblade or banded mail of luck would give a chance to reroll a failed save). Depending upon your DM, a geas or other kind of sacred oath (Paradigm's Sarishan Oath mechanics from Player's Guide to Arcanis are an excellent example of this) might be able to restrict the range of actions he could take when dominated. Depending upon the character the other characters, and their goals and loyalties, he might take an oath for instance to "strive to protect the kingdom of generika whether by life or death and never to do her harm or aid those who seek to harm her." If thereafter, he was dominated by a vampire who sought to harm generika, the magic of the oath might prevent him from carrying out the vampire's wishes.

Also, in the category of "it's not an item but you can try this": magic circle against evil has a pretty darn long duration by mid-levels if you extend it. At 12th level, a lesser metamagic rod of extend spell could give you four hours of protection per casting.


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Its completely not RAw, but you could just half the cost of a cloak of resistance and apply that only to will saves.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 19, 2005)

Kenobi65 has an almost identical thread on this topic running here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=160409


----------



## GramercyRiff (Dec 19, 2005)

If you're worried about getting the Big Dumb Fighter getting _dominated_ and the like, consider the Holy Liberator PrC.  It's in the Complete Divine and at 4th level it grants immunity to ALL charm and compulsion effects.  It's got some other great features as well.

You do have to be Chaotic Good, however.


----------



## Nac_Mac_Feegle (Dec 19, 2005)

If your playing 3.0, wouldnt some scrolls of maximised Owl's Wisdom be a good investement? Not being heavily into spellcasting not sure on the specifics, but wouldnt maximize give you +5 wisdom, and as long as you pay for the right levle Priest/Mage to cast it, you could get 12 hours at a time form a scroll (Instead of paying for the minimum levle required to make the scroll)

Also, isnt there an ioun stone for every stat?

One of the things my Barbarian kept running into was Hold person, the party screamed at him to invest in a ring of free action, but booze and hookers dont come cheap, he just never had the spare cash for that ring, and he paid dearly in the end 

Feegle Out


----------



## Owen K.C. Stephens (Dec 19, 2005)

Off the top of my head, there are four things in offical WotC books that might help your party:


It’s expensive (+3 bonus), but the exalted special ability for armor gives you a permanent _protection from e_vil. That would protect your fighter from any effort to possess him or exercise mental control over him (per the pro from evil spell description). (Book of Exalted Deeds).

Much cheaper is the _Banner of Law_, which puts _protection from chaos_ on all allies in 1 30-ft. radius. (Again, no mental control on those protected). It’s noted that versions that cast _pro from evil_ exist.  However, it takes two hands to use, so you’d only want to whip it out after your fighter was charmed. (Heroes of Battle)

The very, very expensive _cowl of warding_ provides a permanent _mind blank _ (as well as _freedom of movement _ and six levels of spell turning a day). (Magic of Faerun) It’s worth noting this item hasn’t been updated to 3.5 AFAICT.

And finally, the reasonably priced _crystal mask of mindarmor_ grants the wearer a +4 insight bonus to all Will saves. (Expanded Psionics Handbook)

Owen K.C. Stephens
d20 Triggerman


----------



## Pinotage (Dec 19, 2005)

Not an immediate solution, but the Paladin of Freedom variant in UA gains immunity to compulsions (Dominate Person is a compulsion) at 3rd level. He might want to multiclass.

Pinotage


----------



## Khelvan (Dec 19, 2005)

Get him an Item with a Permanent Protection from Evil.
My Group had Saturday the same Problem.
Our Main Tank got Dominated by an Enemy was realy fun for me as DM for a short time until the Group Wizard took him out with a Feeblemind Spell since she got no better Idea what  to do to neutralize him.


----------



## TheGogmagog (Dec 19, 2005)

Khelvan said:
			
		

> Get him an Item with a Permanent Protection from Evil.



Most games won't allow such an item, as the benefits would far outprice the third option of pricing by spell level.

The surefire way is Protection from Evil, or better yet the 3rd level version has 10 min per level duration.  

Aside from that a cloak of resistance, is the next best thing.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 19, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Kenobi65 has an almost identical thread on this topic running here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=160409




Yeah, the board was acting flaky last night, and the durn post went twice. 

Thanks for the responses; I'm going to see if the moderators can merge these threads, or close this one.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas, folks.

A few notes:

- It's a 3.5 game, so Owl's Wisdom won't be a great help.
- Tuttle is Lawful Good, and already committed to the Battleblade Scion PrC from The Game Mechanics' "Swords of our Fathers", so Holy Liberator or Paladin of Freedom aren't options (though those are interesting ideas...)
- None of us own the XPH, but I could always see if that psionic item is in the Psionic SRD.
- Actually, I'm the DM, so it's ultimately up to me to determine what's allowable. 

A question, then, about Protection from Evil / Magic Circle Against Evil....will either of those spells, when cast, dispel (or temporarily suppress) an already-existing mind control effect? (Edit: Yes, it does.  RTFM. )


----------



## Cabral (Dec 19, 2005)

_Owl's Wisdom_ would be of *great* help.

+4 wisdom = +2 wisdom modifier = +2 Will saves. 

Protection from evil suppresses mind control for the duration ... It does not prevent or dispel it.


----------



## Scion (Dec 19, 2005)

Cabral said:
			
		

> _Owl's Wisdom_ would be of *great* help.
> 
> +4 wisdom = +2 wisdom modifier = +2 Will saves.




He is probably worried about the extremely short duration.. it isnt much good for long hauls


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 19, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the board was acting flaky last night, and the durn post went twice.
> 
> Thanks for the responses; I'm going to see if the moderators can merge these threads, or close this one.





Manic moderator manages magnificent merge


----------



## GramercyRiff (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't know what levels you guys are on, but in Magic of Faerun, there is a Druid 5 spell called Owl's Insight that gives an enhancement bonus equal to half of the caster's level for one hour.

I'm thinking you're going to have to use _Proterction from Evil/Magic Circle_


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 19, 2005)

GramercyRiff said:
			
		

> Don't know what levels you guys are on, but in Magic of Faerun, there is a Druid 5 spell called Owl's Insight that gives an enhancement bonus equal to half of the caster's level for one hour.




11th level...and in Faerun...but the player of the party's druid has bowed out of the campaign.  Infant twins and all that.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 19, 2005)

Cabral said:
			
		

> Protection from evil suppresses mind control for the duration ... It does not prevent or dispel it.




Indeed, though it'd likely give the party enough time to (a) deal with the bad guys, and (b) figure out how to restrain Tuttle if the effect (such as Dominate Person) lasted beyond the fight.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 19, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Manic moderator manages magnificent merge




Merci beaucoup, PS.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2005)

Scion said:
			
		

> He is probably worried about the extremely short duration.. it isnt much good for long hauls




Just cast it when its needed, its not like people are making will saves all day long.


----------



## Scion (Dec 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Just cast it when its needed, its not like people are making will saves all day long.




You dont always know when it is needed, plus there are other buffs which help with other things more.. and sometimes people dont want to waste the slot on it..

I think that protection from xxxx is a 'much' better solution over all


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Dec 20, 2005)

A Magic Circle against XXX might be even better - it helps everyone (close enough to the fighter)... And it lasts longer, too.


----------



## Taloras (Dec 20, 2005)

get several party members a ring of spell storing. keep it full of protection from evil....whoever acts after the dominating character can put the spell on whoever needs it


A similar problem happened in one of our games...archer got dominated....took out the fighter/mage/eldritch knight.  next round, the fighter(who had been imbued with spell ability for prot vs evil) used it on said archer.  archers turn.  take out vampire.


----------



## isoChron (Dec 20, 2005)

Dagger of Defiance (Magic of Faerun, 3.0 though):
+1 Dagger
The bearer (not wielder) is
(1) Immune to fear and compulsion effects and gets a 
(2) +3 resistance bonus to saves vs. enchantment
12300gp


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 21, 2005)

how much is that XPH mindarmor item? That sounds like to go if its cheap.


----------



## Cabral (Dec 21, 2005)

Mindarmor, +24,000 gp ... ouch! but it's a +3 insight bonus on your armor.

or

Crystal Mask of Mindarmor, 10, 667 gp for a +4 insight bonus but it takes up the lense/goggle slot and makes you look like a "Performance Artist"


----------



## Jack Simth (Dec 22, 2005)

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> how much is that XPH mindarmor item? That sounds like to go if its cheap.



10,667 gp; one third of the price of a +4 to all saves insight item (2 (non-resistance)*1000 (base resistence)*bounus ^2), rounded up, in case you want to convince your DM to make a stronger or weaker version for you.... or that you can improve it later.


----------



## Patlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Protection against Evil, Circle of Protection against Evil, and Mind Blank offer great protection for the levels at which they are available, and don't even require an item.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 22, 2005)

Stalker0 said:
			
		

> Its completely not RAw, but you could just half the cost of a cloak of resistance and apply that only to will saves.




Dang, beat me to it!  I just had the party find such an item (it was from the WotC free module download A Dark and Stormy Knight.  It's called the Headband of th Stout Heart: +1 on Will saves.  Faint Adjuration; CL 1st; Craft Wonderous Item _resistance_; Price 350gp).  Should be pretty easy to extrapolate from there to higher pluses (35% of regular cloak of resistance price).


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 22, 2005)

Cabral said:
			
		

> Crystal Mask of Mindarmor, 10, 667 gp for a +4 insight bonus but it takes up the lense/goggle slot and makes you look like a "Performance Artist"




You could probably fashion one into the visor of a helmet. People would look at you funny walking around with your helmet on all the time, but they probably look at your fighter funny walking around in fullplate all the time, so there wouldn't be much difference. All the same, it would keep you from looking like a performance artist.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Dec 22, 2005)

Here is a freebie...and you can get it to work for the entire party, not just the weak-willed.

1. Find a 9th level cleric (preferably a party member to be free, otherwise you have to pay for some 5th level spells).

2. Ask him to cast "Mark of Justice" on you so that if you try to harm a party member (as designated by red hats or tattoos or something) you get cursed.

3. Try to convince the GM to make the curse take effect by affecting you with a Sleep spell, otherwise choose the only acts 50% of the time option.

4. Sit back and laugh at the bad guys when their incredibly evil plan of mind controlling the party brick ends with the brick falling unconsious as soon as he is given an order to "Kill your friends!"

DS


----------



## Cabral (Dec 22, 2005)

Eesh... That's no good. Then the brick is out of the fight and helpless.... send in the kobolds for coup d'grace ....


----------



## Storminator (Dec 22, 2005)

Break Enchantment.

I played an epic level character with an 8 Wis and a pair of bad Will save classes. After watching my PC quiesenart a number of evil doers, the entire party stocked up on Break Enchantments (including a Quickened one for the mage).

If there's a bard or sor/wiz in the party it's probably a good investment.

PS


----------



## Patlin (Dec 22, 2005)

Break enchantment has a casting time of 1 minute.  It can't be quickened and is of little use on a tactical level.  It's better for fixing long term problems.


----------



## IanB (Dec 22, 2005)

The Rapid Spell metamagic feat should work OK, though.


----------



## melkorspawn (Dec 22, 2005)

Periapt of Wisdom?


----------



## Sabathius42 (Dec 23, 2005)

Cabral said:
			
		

> Eesh... That's no good. Then the brick is out of the fight and helpless.... send in the kobolds for coup d'grace ....




Its a simple question of who you want to be fighting when the tank gets mind-controlled.

1. The bad wizard, his 4 lackeys, and your tank buddy.

or

2. The bad wizard and his 4 lackeys.

DS


----------



## Cabral (Dec 23, 2005)

Except popping Protection from Evil (1st level spell) on the tank disrupts the mind control and you're even better off without needing to pay off a 9th level cleric.

9th level cleric casting 5th level spell: 450 gp
Wand of 50 charges of 1st level spell: 750 gp. It's a little more, but it's worth it, in my opinion


----------

